# Lobby > About Anxiety Space >  >  Registration Issues!

## Total Eclipse

Hello, everyone! 

This is for new members registering the forum. We are currently working on our spam software and for some odd reason, the site is auto banning legit non spam members. If this happens, please use the 'contact us' button and send your username over and I'll get it taken care of ASAP.

----------


## Total Eclipse

Here is the link for anyone having registration issues: https://anxietyspace.com/forums/sendmessage.php

----------


## AmberHearts

my account is fixed  ::):

----------

